# Rooms/Apartments



## sjennings1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi people,

Was wondering if you could help me. 

So I'm looking for a place in Abu dhabi, either a room or an apartment. I have a fairly tight budget but open to suggestions. 
I have been looking on dabizzle and 95% of them say must be a certain ethnicity, sadly haven't seen any for an english professional?
Any ideas where I can look??

Thanks
Stef


----------



## Ki Jang (Mar 24, 2012)

Maybe if you could mention how much is your budget then it'll be easier for somebody to find it for you.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## newguyintown (Mar 15, 2012)

sjennings1 said:


> Hi people,
> 
> Was wondering if you could help me.
> 
> ...


Keep looking, you'll find something. You can also search for listings on GNAds4U.com You can obviously take a broker's assistance, but since you're on a tight budget you'd want to avoid that.

To give you a rough idea, you'd have to spent at least 1500-1800 bucks for an independent room and at least 3000-3500 to have an apartment. That will of course vary depending on the area that the room/apartment is in.

Hope this helps.


----------



## sjennings1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ki Jang said:


> Maybe if you could mention how much is your budget then it'll be easier for somebody to find it for you.
> Just my 2 cents.


Good shout Ki Jang!

So I was thinking maybe between 1200 and 2000 per month, Dirham that is. 

Is this possible?

Thanks


----------



## sjennings1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ki Jang said:


> Maybe if you could mention how much is your budget then it'll be easier for somebody to find it for you.
> Just my 2 cents.


Good shout Ki Jang!

I was thinking 1200 to 2000 dirham per month. 

Is this possible/achievable?

Thanks


----------



## Ki Jang (Mar 24, 2012)

sjennings1 said:


> Good shout Ki Jang!
> 
> I was thinking 1200 to 2000 dirham per month.
> 
> ...


You can google....

I found it's around 31k per year..


----------

